# NREMT TEST RETAKE



## Ross Nunn (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello I have already taken the nremt but I failed it. I retake it the day after tomorrow. The first time I took the test and failed it, it had told me what it believed were my weaknesses after looking at my test results. I have gone over and studied all of that. So if the nremt tells you what to go over then shouldn't I pass it?


----------



## Ross Nunn (Feb 16, 2017)

once I retake it again on saturday


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Feb 16, 2017)

Are you using an NREMT simulator to evaluate your testing?

If so, are you consistently passing?

If not, why?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 16, 2017)

That's not how any tests work. Yes the NREMT will tell you what you are weak on and what you did not pass (doesn't matter if you believe it or not). It is up to you to study and up to you to pass. 

If you failed OB and you went back and studied OB does not mean that you will pass OB.


----------



## Ross Nunn (Feb 16, 2017)

hometownmedic5 said:


> Are you using an NREMT simulator to evaluate your testing?
> 
> If so, are you consistently passing?
> 
> If not, why?


i have not. and i do not know anything about that


----------



## Ross Nunn (Feb 16, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That's not how any tests work. Yes the NREMT will tell you what you are weak on and what you did not pass (doesn't matter if you believe it or not). It is up to you to study and up to you to pass.
> 
> If you failed OB and you went back and studied OB does not mean that you will pass OB.


so then no? I have gone over what they said my weaknesses were. the test did not seems as hard as I thought it would be. i calmed down as I took it. I almost passed it. near passing in 3 areas and below passing in 2 areas. with me already have taken it this gives me an advantage to be more aware and alert on what to expect on the test once I take it. What do you think in what I just said.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Ross Nunn said:


> so then no? I have gone over what they said my weaknesses were. the test did not seems as hard as I thought it would be. i calmed down as I took it. I almost passed it. near passing in 3 areas and below passing in 2 areas. with me already have taken it this gives me an advantage to be more aware and alert on what to expect on the test once I take it. What do you think in what I just said.


Almost only matters in horse shoes and hand grenades. 

Just because you study something doesn't mean you will pass a test on it. Just because you play a sport doesn't mean you will win a trophy. Passing an EMT program does not mean you will pass the NREMT.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Feb 16, 2017)

Let me phrase it this way. 

You studied from the textbook for class and after class to prepare for the test. You failed the test. No shame. It happens to a lot of candidates. But your plan to correct that failure was to do the same thing that brought you to the failure in the first place. See how that's a problem?

There are several online test prep sites that will show you where you're weak and why. That's the key; understanding why your answer was wrong. You can't get that reading and re reading a textbook. Pay the money for one of the many test prep packages. Take at least one full boat simulations a day until you're consistently putting up passing scores. Take the time to review what you got wrong and why. Then you'll be ready to sit for the registry again. 

I had a good experience with medictests.com. Others here seem to be happy with jb learning. There are others also. Whichever you choose, use it. A lot.


----------



## AudiGirl (Feb 16, 2017)

JB learning website really helped me pass the NREMT on the first try


----------



## Gustavo (Feb 17, 2017)

AudiGirl said:


> JB learning website really helped me pass the NREMT on the first try


What did you use from the jb learning website? all i have right not is the app from jb learning.


----------



## AudiGirl (Feb 17, 2017)

Gustavo said:


> What did you use from the jb learning website? all i have right not is the app from jb learning.



My school used this website. you'll have to pay to use it. its totally worth it though.
i would go over the navigate test prep over and over. if helped me pass the class final and nremt.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 17, 2017)

JB Navigate, available in the App Store or Google Play. Your best bet for NREMT success.


----------



## Justbecool (Mar 14, 2017)

I know I'm late on the post, but what will help you is an app called "fisdap" the same creators of the app parktes in the testing questions on the NR. Hope this helps anyone who has tests coming up.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Mar 14, 2017)

I personally found fiscal to be garbage, but to each their own. Different things wor for different people, hence why the market is awash with options.


----------



## Justbecool (Mar 14, 2017)

hometownmedic5 said:


> I personally found fiscal to be garbage, but to each their own. Different things wor for different people, hence why the market is awash with options.



I hear you, it all depends on what everyone finds to work for them. Hopefully fisdap works for whoever checks it out.


----------



## MinnieToo (Mar 15, 2017)

I used Fisdap to study for my test and found it very useful.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 15, 2017)

I found Fisdap to be behind the times. Even for NREMT standards

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighter5678 (Mar 24, 2017)

Those study preps sound good. I've had classmates talk about JB learning, EMTprep, and Medictests. Has anyone used EMTprep or Medictests? Trying to get some feedback to find a study prep that's best for me.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Mar 24, 2017)

I found medictests to be helpful and informative.


----------



## Bent Halligan (Apr 26, 2017)

MedicTests(dot)com is the way to go. I used JBLearning when I took the EMT B exam and It helped tremendously, but I wish I had known about Medic Tests. Im using Medic Tests now for the Paramedic exam, its good stuff. The other thing that was a huge help, probably more than any website, is the book EMT Crash Course by Christopher Coughlin. For real, this book takes your text book from class and cuts out all the BullS#**. Its way straight forward and makes the confusing, not so. I have passed on my copy to 3 different buddies who have taken registry for basics. My copy is in rough shape now but ill keep passing it along to anyone I know who is looking for study help with the basic exam.


----------

